# ABAP/Java



## MQue (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

wieviel Unterschied (oder Gemeinsamkeiten) haben eigentlich ABAP und Java, zahlt es sich aus, dass man ABAP lernt, da ja SAP- Kenntnisse sehr gefragt sind,
Was sagt ihr dazu?
lg


----------



## byte (7. Mai 2008)

ABAP und Java könnten unterschiedlicher nicht sein. Ich würde es nicht freiwillig lernen.


----------



## Leroy42 (7. Mai 2008)

Michael1234 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wieviel Unterschied (oder Gemeinsamkeiten) haben eigentlich ABAP und Java



wiki abap

Zitat: 



> ABAP ist eine proprietäre Programmiersprache der Softwarefirma SAP...und ähnelt in ihrer Grundstruktur der Programmiersprache COBOL.



LOL!

Mir war noch gar nicht klar, daß Java Cobol ähnelt.  :shock: 

Man lernt nie aus...  ???:L 

Nun ja, bzgl. der Programmiersprache J haben Java, ABAP und auch COBOL natürlich sehr viele Gemeinsamkeiten. :meld:


----------



## byte (7. Mai 2008)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > ABAP ist eine proprietäre Programmiersprache der Softwarefirma SAP...und ähnelt in ihrer Grundstruktur der Programmiersprache COBOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bzgl. des obigen Zitats ist diese Schlussfolgerung irgendwie wenig schlüssig. :roll:


----------



## The_S (8. Mai 2008)

@Byto

Ich glaub Leroy bediente sich der Ironie  .

@Michael1234

SAP-Consultants sind sehr gut bezahlt, da zieht so mancher Manager den Kürzeren. Aber SAP ist heutzutage garantiert nicht alles. Vorallem im ERP-Markt gibt es doch deutlich bessere Alternativen (wie z. B. die Business-Lösungen von abas (Die man auch in Java pflegen und warten kann )). Wichtig ist halt, ob du die Chance hast in naher Zukunft auf den SAP-Zug aufzuspringen. Sonst brauchst du die Gebrauchsanleitung nicht lesen, da jeder Zug auch irgendwann wieder zum Stehen kommt (auch wenns momentan nicht danach aussieht  ).

=> Wenn du Ambitionen und Chancen hast ins SAP Umfeld zu wechseln, dann beschäftige dich mit der Sprache. Ansonsten konzentrier dich auf die Dinge (aber auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen), die für deinen Job wichtig sind.

Und um Byto zu zitieren: Java und ABAP könnten nicht unterschiedlicher sein.


----------



## MQue (8. Mai 2008)

in wie weit kann man dann das Buch  Java für ABAP-Entwickler 	

Java für ABAP-Entwickler von Andreas Schneider-Neureither von Galileo Press 

ernst nehmen wenn die beiden Sprachen nicht sehr viel gemeinsam haben, der Titel irritiert mich dann ein bisschen, geht der Autor von Java aus in Richtung ABAP oder wie baut er das auf?

schönen Tag noch,

lg


----------



## ARadauer (8. Mai 2008)

ist ja egal wie groß die unterschiede sind, man kann sie trotzdem aufzeigen und auf gewisse gedanken musster eingehen, umd dem dem java programmierer abap bei zu bringen.


----------



## The_S (8. Mai 2008)

Naja, steht doch schon alles da



			
				Umschlagtext hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit Release 6.30 hat sich SAP der Java-Welt geöffnet. Dieses Buch wendet sich an ABAP-Entwickler, die diesen Schritt gemeinsam mit der SAP vollziehen und sich für neue Aufgaben wappnen wollen. Das Buch holt Sie da ab, wo Sie sich auskennen – in der ABAP-Welt – und führt Sie durch die Gegenüberstellung der beiden Plattformen an die neuen Konzepte heran.
> Den Anfang bildet ein Vergleich der Programmiersprachen: Was bedeutet Objektorientierung im jeweiligen Kontext? Wie sehen Variablen und Datentypen
> aus? Welche Sprachkonstrukte gibt es? Im Anschluss werden die Entwicklungsobjekte und -werkzeuge verglichen und Sie erfahren Details über
> ABAP und Java Dictionary, das Transportwesen bzw. Deployment, die Versionierung
> ...





			
				Galileo-Beschreibung hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *  Gegenüberstellung der Konzepte von ABAP und Java
> * Einführung in das SAP NetWeaver Developer Studio
> * Mit Tutorials zu Java Dictionary, Web Dynpro, Session Beans, Message Driven Beans u.v.m.
> * Auf CD: Vollständiges Java-Standardwerk als HTML-Version
> ...



Man kann es sehr ernst nehmen. Bei Galileocomputing kannst du eigentlich zu 90% von qualitativ hochwertiger Literatur ausgehen. Außerdem sagt ja niemand das SAP nichts mit Java zu tun hat (siehe z. B. NetWeaver), sondern lediglich dass ABAP und Java zwei Unterschiedliche Sprachen sind.


----------



## Gast (8. Mai 2008)

Das es 2 sehr unterschiedliche Sprachen sind die auf den ersten Blick wenig gemeinsam haben ist ja klar aber es gibt wie in jeder Programmiersprache auch viele Gemeinsamkeiten. Diese spiegeln sich zwar nicht in der Syntax wieder aber dafür im Aufbau von verschiedenen Bereichen der Programmierung.

Ich habe beispielsweise mal in Java ein Programm geschrieben das XML-Dateien verarbeitet (über DOM Daten einlesen, ändern und wieder speichern). Nachdem das fertig war habe ich dieses Programm dann auch noch in ABAP umgesetzt. 

Ich muss wirklich sagen, dass ich erstaunt war wie ähnlich sich diese Programme waren und das obwohl der Unterschied zwischen beiden Sprachen schon enorm ist.


----------



## byte (8. Mai 2008)

Natürlich gibt es im weitesten Sinne auch Gemeinsamkeiten, schließlich sind beides Programmiersprachen, aber grundsätzlich könnten Sprachen kaum unterschiedlicher sein. Alleine die Tatsache, dass ABAP in der ursprünglichen Form nicht objektorientiert ist, spricht Bände. Objektorientierung kam erst später dazu in Form von ABAP Objects, wenn auch mit sehr gewöhnungsbedürftiger Syntax. Aber daran muss man sich eh gewöhnen bei ABAP.
Neben der Syntax ist halt der größte Unterschied, dass Java mit wenigen Schlüsselwörtern auskommt und dafür eine reichhaltige Klassenbibliothek mitbringt. ABAP hingegen hat über 500 Schlüsselwörter und eine ziemlich wüste Funktionsbibliothek. Auch hat man keine schönen IDEs wie bei Java, sondern ist auf diese widerliche ABAP Workbench des SAP-Clients angewiesen. Spaß macht das wirklich nicht, wenn man den Komfort von Java gewöhnt ist. 

Ansonsten ist es aber richtig: die Stundensätze von SAP-Entwicklern sind deutlich höher als die von Java-Entwicklern. Daran wird sich so schnell auch nichts ändern. SAP ist seit Jahren Marktführer und auch wenn viele Unternehmen über SAP fluchen, wird sich daran so schnell nichts ändern.


----------



## Gast (8. Mai 2008)

Naja der neuste Editor der ABAP Workbench ist gar nicht mehr so übel (aber natürlich immer noch kein Vergleich mit Eclipse, NetBeans und co.). Das schlimmste ist in ABAP aber immer noch der Debugger (ich hasse dieses sch.. Teil )


----------



## byte (8. Mai 2008)

Ist schon etwas her, dass ich mich damit rumgeschlagen habe. Habe damals nach ein paar Monaten freiwillig das Weite gesucht. 
Dafür war das Geld dann doch nicht hoch genug, dass ich mir das für längere Zeit antun wollte.  :lol:


----------



## maki (8. Mai 2008)

Wieviel mehr Geld, byto?

Gilt das auch für Entwickler oder nur für die "Krawatten, Visitenkarten, PowerPointPräsentationen und unserProduktLöstAlleIhreProbleme" Fraktion?


----------



## MQue (8. Mai 2008)

naja das einzige was ich dann mit SAP zu tun haben möchte ist, das ich mir nächstes Jahr die Hoffenheimer in der ersten Deutschen Liga anschaue, da ist ja ein SAP gründungdmitglied der Präsident und anscheinden spielt da Geld keine so großr Rolle mehr,


PS: aber wieviel mehr Geld das würde mich auch interessieren,


----------



## byte (8. Mai 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gilt das auch für Entwickler oder nur für die "Krawatten, Visitenkarten, PowerPointPräsentationen und unserProduktLöstAlleIhreProbleme" Fraktion?


Das gilt grundsätzlich auch für die Entwickler. Die Stundensätze von SAP-Entwicklern sind einfach höher. Ich glaube, das liegt daran, dass SAP für Ihre Consultants so hohe Stundensätze verlangen. Das wirkt sich auch auf andere SAP-Entwickler aus. 
Hängt natürlich dann auch vom Unternehmen ab, ob sich das dann auch auf Dein Gehalt auswirkt.


----------



## ms (8. Mai 2008)

Bei den hohen Stundensätzen tragen sogar die Entwickler Krawatten.
Ich glaube, die können sich ohne Krawatte gar nicht an ihrem System anmelden.  

Ein Consultant ist eben kein reiner Entwickler.

ms


----------



## Gast (8. Mai 2008)

Haha dann geh mal nach Waldorf zu SAP da rennen die teilweise in Klamotten rum die ich nicht mal zum renovieren meiner Wohnung anziehen würde. Die rennen nur beim Kunden mit Anzug rum. Ich hab in Waldorf noch nie einen mit Anzug gesehen


----------



## byte (8. Mai 2008)

ms hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Consultant ist eben kein reiner Entwickler.
> 
> ms


Schon klar, aber wenn Du Deine SAP-Software anpassen willst, dann hast Du nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder Du lässt einen SAP-Berater kommen oder Du machst es selbst. 
Und ersteres kostet richtig Asche. Im Endeffekt fährt SAP ja eine interessante Firmenpolitik: die Software ist verhältnismäßig billig. Teuer wirds erst beim Support. Den braucht aber jeder. Und häufig kommt man übers reine Customizing auch nicht weiter. Wir hatten damals mal einen SAP-Berater da, der zwei Tage lang eine zusäztliche Checkbox in ein Formular gebaut hat + geringfügige Anpassung des Prozesses. Man munkelte, der Stundenlohn lag bei 300 Euro. 
Solche Änderungen machst Du als Java-Entwickler von Individualsoftware in ner Stunde. Das kostet den Kunden vielleicht 70 Euro.


----------



## AlArenal (8. Mai 2008)

Teuer ist nicht nur der Support, sondern auch Schulungen. 

Führst du SAP ein, wirst du vertraglich verpflichtet Mitarbeiter zu Schulungen zu schicken. Position und Anzahl der Mitarbeiter sind ebenso geregelt wie Anzahl und Dauer der Schulungen.

Neben direkten Kosten hast du dann noch indirekte Kosten dadurch, dass dir (leitende) Angestellte eben mal einige Monate im Jahr nicht zur Verfügugn stehen, weil sie auf irgendwelchen Schulungen sind und in dieser Zeit ersetzt werden müssen.


----------



## MQue (8. Mai 2008)

dann schließen wir uns zusammen und sagen SAP den kampf an, dann kann ja nicht sein das mit so einer einfachen SW so viel Geld zu verdienen ist, 
So über trüber ist da SAP teil auch wieder nicht, ein bisschen Lagerverwaltung, ein bisschen Stundenregistrierung und das bisschen Buchhaltung was da dahinter ist kann man locker zu 5 in einem Jahr schaffen.


----------



## ms (8. Mai 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab in Waldorf noch nie einen mit Anzug gesehen


Das oben von mir war ein Scherz.



			
				byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im Endeffekt fährt SAP ja eine interessante Firmenpolitik


Bin ganz deiner Meinung



			
				byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die Software ist verhältnismäßig billig.


In jeder Hinsicht...



			
				byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> der Stundenlohn lag bei 300 Euro.


Eine Menge Holz.
Leider hat der Consultant selber nicht annähernd soviel davon.
Dafür aber das Topmanagement und die Aktionäre.

ms


----------



## AlArenal (8. Mai 2008)

Michael1234 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dann schließen wir uns zusammen und sagen SAP den kampf an, dann kann ja nicht sein das mit so einer einfachen SW so viel Geld zu verdienen ist,
> So über trüber ist da SAP teil auch wieder nicht, ein bisschen Lagerverwaltung, ein bisschen Stundenregistrierung und das bisschen Buchhaltung was da dahinter ist kann man locker zu 5 in einem Jahr schaffen.



Sehe ich auch so. Kann man im Grunde in der Freizeit mal nebenher machen.


----------



## byte (8. Mai 2008)

Die SAP-Berater verdienen ziemlich gut daran, sind dafür aber auch ständig unterwegs. Das machst Du halt nicht ein Leben lang, wäre wohl zu streßig.


----------



## maki (8. Mai 2008)

> Ein Consultant ist eben kein reiner Entwickler.


Consultant  = Jemand der sich deine Uhr ausleiht um dir die Zeit zu sagen und dass dann in Rechnung stellt


----------



## byte (8. Mai 2008)

Apropos Uhr: das Forum geht falsch. :roll:


----------



## ms (8. Mai 2008)

Die Umstellung der Sommerzeit hats nicht mitgemacht.
Stellst du jetzt eine Rechnung?  :lol: 

ms


----------



## byte (8. Mai 2008)

Gute Idee. Aber ich befürchte, dieser Hinweis kostet auch. :lol:


----------



## ms (8. Mai 2008)

Na dann geh ich mal schnell eine neue Krawatte holen.
Soll ich dir eine mitnehmen?  :lol: 

ms


----------

